# Scott Readman Concepts



## One Planer (Dec 5, 2017)

Ok.Ill start with a disclaimer. 

It's no secret that I am particularly keen on their products and now that I have somewhat of a collection going, I've decided to post up a review for all you good people.

Scott Readman Concepts, for those not in the know are a small company based in Bristol. They are a small outfit but have quite a following on the various worldwide golf tours including people like Ross Fisher, Alex Noren, Danny Willett, Kiradech Aphibarnrat, Tony Jacklin, Andy Sullivan, Chris Wood, Ian Poulter, Ben An, Eddie Pepperell, Joost Luiten... I could keep going bit I think you get where I'm going 

Small in the corporate stakes certainly does not mean small on the quality front! Simply putt (.... See what I did there), every single product I have had the privilege of having from them has been nothing short of exceptional!

From their stock pieces (... Of which there are plenty!) to their bespoke, custom pieces, the service, quality and the attention to detail is nothing short of astounding!

To give some examples, below is a selection of pieces I have had made by them. 

This is a custom job (... Received today) of a head cover, valuables bag and tee bag made from a towelling blanket used by both my boys. 




































Here's one made from a baby grow.  Again worn by both my boys:















My alignment stick cover:















Personalised head cover and valuables pouch from their Harris Tweed range:








Another personalised Harris Tweed cover for my dad:








And my Banksy Consumer Jesus:















Not to everyone's taste, I'll concede but then again if we were all the same it would be a boring grey world 

Are they cheap? That depends. 

If you want a Sports Direct special that will fall apart after 3 rounds, then yes, you'll baulk at the price. 

If however, if you like something that is considerably higher in quality, beautifully made and can be designed to your own specific requirements and don't mind paying a little more, you'll probably find them quite reasonable. 

The one thing that I love the most. The thing that really sets them apart from others is in the third paragraph. They do a hell of a lot of work for tour pros. Work that you can't often find at club golfer level, especially to this quality and standard. Work that these guys make available to everyday golfers to have something a little bit special should the feel the need. 

Tempted? I wouldn't be surprised of you were.

If you'd like to get a better look at some of their work have a look here:

http://www.scottreadmanconcepts.co.uk/epages/es672061.mobile?ClassicView=1

You can also contact them directly on 0117 3294414 (...Ask for Emma, she's brilliant!) or you can email them at:

info@scottreadmanconcepts.co.uk

I'm off to spec' up my next project for them :thup:


----------



## DaveR (Dec 5, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Tempted? I wouldn't be surprised of you were.
		
Click to expand...


Funnily enough, I'm not


----------



## brendy (Dec 5, 2017)

Nope and yer obsessed G! obsessed!

I really have to draw the line at condoms for alignment sticks. they only cost 15 quid, why bother buying covers that prob cost a lot more.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 5, 2017)

brendy said:



			Nope and yer obsessed G! obsessed!

I really have to draw the line at condoms for alignment sticks. they only cost 15 quid, why bother buying covers that prob cost a lot more.
		
Click to expand...



Like anything Brendy bobs, it comes down to personal choice. 

I'm sure you only play Dunlop balls and Slazenger clubs if cost is all you're concerned about? :smirk:


----------



## brendy (Dec 5, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Like anything Brendy bobs, it comes down to personal choice. 

I'm sure you only play Dunlop balls and Slazenger clubs if cost is all you're concerned about? :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

And they go chuffin miles!


----------



## One Planer (Dec 5, 2017)

brendy said:



			And they go chuffin miles!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Crow (Dec 5, 2017)

Steady on, I've bought two sets of Slazenger irons this year, and they're gorgeous!


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 6, 2017)

Love these, something a bit different!

I made the mistake of clicking the link......


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 6, 2017)

Tweed head covers are amazing 


Baby grow putter head cover is unique.   


No comment on the sticks


----------



## 3565 (Dec 6, 2017)

Got an email from Emma saying she'd like a bit more time to give my design some more thought, so I won't get it for Xmas which I'm not too fussed about. But I'm certainly going back to get another custom design on 1 or 2 other products.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 7, 2017)

I've just emailed Emma asking if she can design me something bespoke using a snot rag I've been using for the last few weeks, I reckon it'll look great hanging out of the  top pocket of my overalls.


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 8, 2017)

â€œYour order from Scott Readman will be delivered on Monday 11th Decemberâ€

I hold the OP totally responsible!! ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## One Planer (Dec 8, 2017)

road2ruin said:



			â€œYour order from Scott Readman will be delivered on Monday 11th Decemberâ€

I hold the OP totally responsible!! ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Go on. What you had?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 8, 2017)

Got some bespoke items being sorted as we speak.

As Gareth alluded to, not everyones taste, but if you're looking for a unique gift for a golfer in your family these products are superb and for just a fiver on top of the purchase price they will embroid up to 3 letters on the item, making them even more unique and individual to that person, also making it look like you care more than you may


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 8, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I've just emailed Emma asking if she can design me something bespoke using a snot rag I've been using for the last few weeks, I reckon it'll look great hanging out of the  top pocket of my overalls.
		
Click to expand...

if she says no, you can use it to cover your windscreen in winter. :whoo:


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 8, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Go on. What you had?
		
Click to expand...

A putter head cover (Alexandrite) and a little Harris Tweed valuables bag. &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## azazel (Dec 15, 2017)

Some of this stuff looks pretty good, others maybe not so much. However:

"Banksy, an anonymous phenomenon.  A Bristol born artist famous for his graffiti which carry strong political messages and wickedly dark humour.  His meaningful and powerful art portrays strong views of anti-war, *anti-consumerism* , anti-fascism, anti-authoritarianism, existentialism,  to name but a few.  We have been massively inspired by the legend that is Banksy which the following collection celebrates, a fusion of art and golf."

Using an artist who apparently has strong anti-consumerism views to help you sell your luxury goods is a bit contradictory, no?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 15, 2017)

Latest bespoke items arrived, all made from some left over Regimental Tartan I had  from the last unit I served with. Really pleased, top quality :thup:


----------



## Cols_Ears (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm a big fan of Scott and Emma's work, and been buying stuff from them since they were working out of the back room at Landsdowne GC. 

I had the first small blade cover they designed for a Tad Moore forged blade (think 8802 style), and it went from there. I think I'm up to 5 headcovers, a valuables bag, a belt and a putter plus one headcover that I got for a friends significant birthday. Currently I have a putter on order, plus a bespoke babygrow cover and tee bag (I hadn't seen he OPs post when it was ordered but had seen one they had done for someone else).

As has already been said it's not cheap, but in my opinion it's stuff you can't easily get elsewhere and it top quality, so in my book is worth it.

I'll post some photos of the stuff I have already.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 31, 2018)

Cols_Ears said:



			I'm a big fan of Scott and Emma's work, and been buying stuff from them since they were working out of the back room at Landsdowne GC. 

I had the first small blade cover they designed for a Tad Moore forged blade (think 8802 style), and it went from there. I think I'm up to 5 headcovers, a valuables bag, a belt and a putter plus one headcover that I got for a friends significant birthday. Currently I have a putter on order, plus a bespoke babygrow cover and tee bag (I hadn't seen he OPs post when it was ordered but had seen one they had done for someone else).

As has already been said it's not cheap, but in my opinion it's stuff you can't easily get elsewhere and it top quality, so in my book is worth it.

I'll post some photos of the stuff I have already.
		
Click to expand...

Good man!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2018)

Great video from Big Oggie Golf visiting the Scott Readman premises https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH4MXaFHytA&t=0s


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 14, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great video from Big Oggie Golf visiting the Scott Readman premises https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH4MXaFHytA&t=0s

Click to expand...

Watched two seconds of that and that was enough!


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 14, 2018)

I have though just ordered an alignment sticks cover. Anal but they do serve a purpose.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 14, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I have though just ordered an alignment sticks cover. Anal but they do serve a purpose.
		
Click to expand...

Finally somebody else on here with taste. 

Welcome to an exclusive club.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 15, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I have though just ordered an alignment sticks cover. *Anal but they do serve a purpose*

Click to expand...

 

What purpose is that Jacko old boy??


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 16, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



 

What purpose is that Jacko old boy??
		
Click to expand...

Do you own a set of alignment sticks?

If not come back to me when you do and one of them ends up inside your driver or 3 wood headcover and scratches the bejeezus out of the crown! You will quickly see the purpose that they serve. You'll be ordering one quicker than one of your shanks!


----------



## Crow (Feb 16, 2018)

Whooosh.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 16, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Do you own a set of alignment sticks?

If not come back to me when you do and one of them ends up inside your driver or 3 wood headcover and scratches the bejeezus out of the crown! You will quickly see the purpose that they serve. You'll be ordering one quicker than one of your shanks!
		
Click to expand...

I certainly do, rarely used but nevertheless. 

I don't see the point in carrying round a set of practice alignment sticks in the bag but if it makes you feel like  a proper golfer then each to their own i suppose.

The first thing I think when I see chompers with Alignment sticks in their bags out on the course is "Warwick hunt".

Hitting shanks consistently is a skill.


----------



## Cols_Ears (Feb 16, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Do you own a set of alignment sticks?

If not come back to me when you do and one of them ends up inside your driver or 3 wood headcover and scratches the bejeezus out of the crown! You will quickly see the purpose that they serve. You'll be ordering one quicker than one of your shanks!
		
Click to expand...

Or even worse they scratch the paint of your car when you are attempting to put them in the boot...


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 18, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I certainly do, rarely used but nevertheless. 

I don't see the point in carrying round a set of practice alignment sticks in the bag but if it makes you feel like  a proper golfer then each to their own i suppose.

The first thing I think when I see chompers with Alignment sticks in their bags out on the course is "Warwick hunt".

Hitting shanks consistently is a skill.
		
Click to expand...

I use my alignment sticks when I'm on the range pre round.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 9, 2018)

Latest addition to my ever growing collection. 

Sheepskin leather one-off


----------



## road2ruin (Jun 12, 2019)

Dragging up an old thread but as they had a 20% off sale I thought Iâ€™d treat myself as an early Fatherâ€™s Day present!


----------



## popeye (Jun 19, 2019)

I assume they do custom designs? If I send them in a pattern would they be able to put it on a headcover for me?


----------



## road2ruin (Jun 19, 2019)

popeye said:



			I assume they do custom designs? If I send them in a pattern would they be able to put it on a headcover for me?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, definitely. Give them a call, theyâ€™re very helpful and will give you an idea of what is feasible.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 19, 2019)

I have a one off python putter cover, with pink sheep skin lining. I like it, but it was horribly expensive.

I have alignment sticks in my bag. I never take them out. The top 10" is sun bleached. I use them to put my glove and head covers on. One day bags will come with sticky up bits for this very purpose.


----------

